# Describe the last thing you saw when you lifted the lid on a porta potty



## EB NCEES REP (Nov 15, 2016)

XL snickers


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 16, 2016)

WHAT LID???


----------



## P-E (Nov 16, 2016)

My god, it's full of sharts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 16, 2016)

Someone had corn for dinner.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2016)

Red velvet cake.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2016)

DAMMIT!!! I'm eating lunch!  This thread has made me lose my appetite.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 16, 2016)

^^ I read the title while eating breakfast and that was enough.


----------



## LifeSucks (Nov 17, 2016)

Didn't even have to open the lid. Opening the door was enough.....


----------



## goodal (Nov 18, 2016)

I have boycotted porta johns.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 18, 2016)

I hesitate to even say this, but it is true:  a mass of wriggling maggots, covered in a thin, opaque brown liquid.  

There.  Are you satisfied?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 18, 2016)

Pics or it didn't...... never mind.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 18, 2016)

I didn't take a picture.  Didn't need to. I will never forget.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 18, 2016)

Man, this is one of those times that it would be great to get Fudgey's input.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2016)

The inside of my eyelids.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2016)

Your Mom.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 14, 2017)

A juice box


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2017)

nothing!!  I was the first person to use the new portajohn.


----------



## P-E (Apr 14, 2017)

Feces pieces.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 8, 2017)

Nothing special, but I came within a fraction of an inch of dropping my cell phone into a pit toilet recently. It fell out of an open pocket on my jacket while I was bending down to close the lid, and bounced off the rim. Fortunately it bounced onto the (disgusting) floor of the rest stop.  If it had gone into the pit, it would have been gone.


----------



## P-E (Dec 2, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Nothing special, but I came within a fraction of an inch of dropping my cell phone into a pit toilet recently. It fell out of an open pocket on my jacket while I was bending down to close the lid, and bounced off the rim. Fortunately it bounced onto the (disgusting) floor of the rest stop.  If it had gone into the pit, it would have been gone.


You could have scooped it out of there with a zip lock bag and sent it to the geek squad.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 3, 2017)

The sludge surface was at least 6 feet down from the seat, so a fishing expedition would have been pretty tough.  But yeah, if I could have gotten it out,  giving it to the geek squad would have been fun.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 7, 2017)

Now they're putting in shifters for those epic trips:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 8, 2017)

blybrook PE said:


> Now they're putting in shifters for those epic trips:


What sort of horsepower does it have?


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 10, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> What sort of horsepower does it have?


Not sure, but it does have Methane injection.  Might have an afterburner...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2018)

Romantic?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 30, 2018)

Is that a candle?  Brilliant!  (see what I did there?)


----------



## User1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Is that a candle?  Brilliant!  (see what I did there?)


I didn't. too dark. #LIT


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 31, 2018)

My mom dropped her brand new 9mm S&amp;W in the porta potty while at a Guns for Grandma's course taught by the local sheriff's department.  Her last CCW was stolen while she was at Sunday Mass (no joke).


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 31, 2018)

ruggercsc said:


> My mom dropped her brand new 9mm S&amp;W in the porta potty while at a Guns for Grandma's course taught by the local sheriff's department.  Her last CCW was stolen while she was getting at Sunday Mass (no joke).


did she get it back?


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> did she get it back?


I think we all know the answer is "yes".


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 31, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> did she get it back?


She did get it back at the Sheriff Deputy's expense.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 31, 2018)

Raise your hand if you've ever been afraid to light a match in a porta john.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2018)

Sh1t.  I don't know the last time I used a pot-o-gold.  For #1, I go wherever no one is looking (behind car, tree, back porch).  For #2, I preemptively strike at home and go before I caught in a p-o-g trap.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 23, 2018)

We are not allowed to use Port-O-Johns on our jobsites.  We have plumbed restroom trailers (both male and female) and comfort trailers with a separate bathroom, a small kitchen with sinks/microwaves, and lunch tables/chairs. This is part of our corporate safety requirements.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2018)

ruggercsc said:


> This requirement is part of corporate safety requirements.


Man, you pick up one guy on the portajohn using a crane and everyone gets all uptight about it.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2018)

About 4 years ago, there was a semi-large expansion at a refinery next door to us and someone found a scribble on the wall inside a construction porto-crapper that said "I'm gonna blow this bitch up."  Result?  Construction stopped, all crappers now had an attendant who inspected both before AND after each visit, and our plant had mandatory HS&amp;E and staff meetings.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 17, 2018)

I'm sensing a disturbing trend in normal (non-portable) public restrooms: not flushing after taking a dump.  Is this some sort of twisted way to brag or something?  Usually, there's no TP in the bowl, to boot. It's definitely not a plugging/clogging issue. WTH, over? Anyone else noticing this?


----------

